# Pac-Man, Now a Quarter of a Century Old



## McMurphy (Jun 18, 2005)

Pac-Man, probably one of the most successful arcade games in history, turned 25 years old this month. Here is a link to a brief article about the event.

What stories do you have in relation to this game? When was the first time you ever played it? Are there anyone else in here old enough to recall the mania that included, among many other merchadising/marketing tools, the cartoon series, the cereal, or the sleeping bags?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 21, 2005)

No stories myself, but check this out - Singapore researchers are working on a live-action version of Pacman! That's right: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4607449.stm


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 21, 2005)

That is crazy, and that displays an absolute unhealthy addiction to Pac-Man...

...And I want to try!


----------

